# planted tanks 5.gal and 10 gal



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nicely planted!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> nicely planted!


Thanks man.............!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my tree moss;-)








myrosefolia

















my glosso starting to carpet

















my new 20gal tank soon to be heavily planted


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Have your CRS had any babies yet? My crs was berried but lost the eggs.. Im waiting to see if she gets berried again


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Have your CRS had any babies yet? My crs was berried but lost the eggs.. Im waiting to see if she gets berried again


Not yet. Only my rcs gets berried but she keeps dropping her eggs little by little


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> Not yet. Only my rcs gets berried but she keeps dropping her eggs little by little


maybe the same thing was happening to me too.. you think its water issues? Ive found two berried rcs to my tank but now theyre gone =/


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

My rcs breed like mad lol (My last shrimp giveaway totaled to around 75 shrimp) but the crs in the same tank have only been berried and lost the berries..a couple of my new crs died also but my rcs have been fine. I did notice that the Hikari shrimp cuisine contains copper, which i thought was bad for shrimp so i really cut back on feeding and gave the gravel a real good cleaning too thinking maybe there was a buildup of copper .. And change the water 2 times a week still but just not as much water...i tried to lower the temp as well cause i had read theres better success of breeding crs at around 75 degrees and my tank was usually around 80, the lowest ive been able to get it is around 77 cause My room is warm...
I was using a tiny bit of fertilizer in that tank too but ive also stopped that...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> My rcs breed like mad lol (My last shrimp giveaway totaled to around 75 shrimp) but the crs in the same tank have only been berried and lost the berries..a couple of my new crs died also but my rcs have been fine. I did notice that the Hikari shrimp cuisine contains copper, which i thought was bad for shrimp so i really cut back on feeding and gave the gravel a real good cleaning too thinking maybe there was a buildup of copper .. And change the water 2 times a week still but just not as much water...i tried to lower the temp as well cause i had read theres better success of breeding crs at around 75 degrees and my tank was usually around 80, the lowest ive been able to get it is around 77 cause My room is warm...
> I was using a tiny bit of fertilizer in that tank too but ive also stopped that...


as many people say 5.5gallon tank not appropriate for breeding crs. im afraid the reason that killed your crs. probably the unstable of the water temp, and often water change can stress them.so i moved up all of my crs in 20gallon


----------

